# [UTF8] Brak polskich liter.

## PRZEMO

Witam. Od jakiegos czasu mecze sie nad ustawieniem w systemie kodowania utf8. Oczywiscie zaczalem od http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml Jednak nie za bardzo to pomoglo. 

```
locale -a | grep 'pl_PL' daje:

pl_PL

pl_PL.utf8

W pliku etc/env.d/02locale mam:

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

W pliku /etc/locales.build :

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

Oczywiscie dalem env-update i source /etc/profile

locale pokazuje:

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

Wkompilowalem opcje w kernel tak jak w opisie... Baselayout mam nowszy niz baselayout-1.11.9 bo system instalowalem jakies 2 tygodnie temu jak cos... W /etc/rc.conf mam UNICODE="yes" W /etc/conf.d/keymaps oczywiscie KEYMAP="pl" Mam flage unicode w use. Przebudowalem ncurses i slang. Korzystalem tez z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap3_sect3, glownie tp dodalem userlocales tak jak tam pisze i przekompilowalem glibc... I to wszystko juz nie jeden raz. I polskich liter nie ma nadal. Gdy dodalem ostatnio flage cjk to zamiast polskich liter to widze jakies chinskie znaczki, a jak ja chce napisac polskie litery to wychodza biale kwadraty. I to nie tylko w x'ach ale takze w tekstowym srodowisku. Moze ma ktos jeszcze jakies pomysly? Bo ja juz nie mam pojecia. 

Z gory dzieki. PozdrawiamLast edited by PRZEMO on Thu Feb 02, 2006 3:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mysz

Nie ma znaczenia że wpisujesz UTF-8 skoro locale -a wypluwa utf8 ? Innego pomysłu nie mam. :)

 *gentoo-wiki.com wrote:*   

> A word of warning, make sure you spell your locale correctly: UTF8 != utf8 != utf-8. When in doubt, spell exactly as in "locale -a".

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8

----------

## BeteNoire

Pusta zmienna LANG!

W 02locale zmień na 

```
LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

----------

## PRZEMO

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Pusta zmienna LANG!
> 
> W 02locale zmień na 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nic to nie pomoglo, nadal jest tak samo. A co do tego tekstu na wiki to nigdy sie nie spotkalem z taka roznica... ale narazie nie moge tam sie dostac bo nie dziala strona... Moze jakies inne pomysly ? Bo juz mnie denerwuja te chinskie litery   :Confused:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mysz

 *PRZEMO wrote:*   

> Nic to nie pomoglo, nadal jest tak samo. A co do tego tekstu na wiki to nigdy sie nie spotkalem z taka roznica... ale narazie nie moge tam sie dostac bo nie dziala strona... Moze jakies inne pomysly ? Bo juz mnie denerwuja te chinskie litery  :?  :lol:

 

Eee, no to wywal flage cjk.

----------

## PRZEMO

No i co mi to da? Cjk to wsparcie dla tych jezykow ... te chinskie itp. A jak wyrzuce flage to i tak mam znaczki zamiast polskich liter. A tak apropo to niby kodowanie utf8 mam. Bo jak wpisze znaki polskie do pliku i komenda file zrobie to pokazuje ze jest utf. Tylko jest teraz problem bo ja tego utf w ogole nie widze. Ide dalej probowac ale czekam dalej na pomysly. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## mrto

 *PRZEMO wrote:*   

> Tylko jest teraz problem bo ja tego utf w ogole nie widze.

 

A font poprawny ustawiłeś?

----------

## PRZEMO

Hm, font to tylko ustawialem w atermie   :Rolling Eyes:  aterm*font: -misc-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 A gdzie te fonty ustawiac ? Bo w opisie na gentoo.org nie bylo nic o tym za bardzo... W xorgu tez mam font zmienic ? I wszedzie czy jak ?

----------

## psotnik

Niechce zakładać nowego wątku więc sie podczepie   :Very Happy:  Jak jest właściwie z unicodem?? przeglądam forum i czytma skrajne opinie, dużo osób narzeka. Jak jest z przenośnością danych z linuxa na utf na winde?? Opłaca się migrować do utf??

----------

## BeteNoire

Ja mam cały czas od początku UTF a to właśnie ISO najwięcej problemów od początku sprawiało. Jakieś rozjechane ncurses menuconfig czy MC... Nie mam czasu na grzebanie we flagach dla poszczególnych pakietów zwłaszcza, że to wszystko trzeba zrobić metodą "trial and error", więc... dałem sobie spokój i wybrałem mniejsze zło - utf8.

Jedyne co w moim systemie jest niekompatybilne z utf to GTK1 i pager most.

----------

## psotnik

Własnie zuwazyłem z stare GTK cos dziwnie na utf patrzy  :Evil or Very Mad:   Równierz manula coś szwankuje.

A jak się sprawa ma przeglądania stron internetowych?? Dla przykładu w operze ustawiłem domyślne kodowanie UTF8 dla tego forum i krzaczki dostałem  :Sad:  Więc do serfowania do sieci bezpieczniejsze jest ISO??

----------

## quat

 *PRZEMO wrote:*   

> Hm, font to tylko ustawialem w atermie   aterm*font: -misc-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1

 z tego co pamietam to aterm nie ma wsparcia dla utf-8. sprobuj w innym termie np. xterm.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Własnie zuwazyłem z stare GTK cos dziwnie na utf patrzy   Równierz manula coś szwankuje.

 

Wiesz co myślę? Że kogoś za to opieprzyć należy. Kto to widział, żeby tak stara biblioteka/toolkit było niekompatybilne i nie szło naprzód ze światem   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Wkurza mnie to bo nie mogę przez to normalnie używać gmplayera, xmmsa, fvwm i paru innych aplikacji.

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> A jak się sprawa ma przeglądania stron internetowych?? Dla przykładu w operze ustawiłem domyślne kodowanie UTF8 dla tego forum i krzaczki dostałem  Więc do serfowania do sieci bezpieczniejsze jest ISO??

 

Kodowanie stron, afaik, ustawia się nasze ISO. Lokalizacja systemu to całkiem co innego.

----------

## PRZEMO

 *quat wrote:*   

>  *PRZEMO wrote:*   Hm, font to tylko ustawialem w atermie   aterm*font: -misc-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 z tego co pamietam to aterm nie ma wsparcia dla utf-8. sprobuj w innym termie np. xterm.

 

No rzeczywiscie w xtermie jest dobrze. Przeszukalem google i wszedzie gdzie znalazlem wzmianke o atermie i utf to pisalo ze nie obsluguje jednak. Przenioslem sie urxvt. Calkiem ladne. 

Tylko teraz jak ustawic utf w srodowisku tekstowym? Bo tez jak cos wpisze np. do pliku to jest utf. Ale nie widze polskich znakow. Gdzies ustawia sie jakas czcionke albo cos sie dodatkowo wlacza? Pozdrawiam.

----------

## BeteNoire

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179057

----------

## PRZEMO

No wlasnie teraz aktualizowalem baselayout i znalazme opcje CONSOLEFONT Ustawilem na "lat2a-16" ale to chyba nie dla utf... bo poprostu pisze normalne litery bez polskich znakow. Czyli teraz mam juz wszedzie utf oprocz konsoli.

----------

## Lukasek

Moja przygoda z UTF-8 zakończyła się... powrotem do ISO  :Smile: . Co prawda bardzo mi się podoba idea - jest dużo bardziej przyszłościowa, ale stwierdziłem, że poczekam jeszcze na większe wsparcie ze strony oprogramowania...

Bo co prawda miałem polskie znaki w konsoli, KDE też pięknie przeskoczyło (praktycznie przezroczyście - bez żadnych rekompilacji), ale niektóre programy (których akurat używam :/) nie wspierają (mam nadzieję, że mogę tu powiedzieć "jeszcze") unicode. Idąc dalej nie mogłem też poprawnie jakoś zmusić do współpracy mc - krzaczył się i krzaczył, czegokolwiek bym nie robił...

Mimo wszystko sam uważam, że warto przejść na UTF-8 - tym bardziej, jeśli wszystko działa  :Smile: .

I o ile pamiętam CONSOLEFONT akurat nie miał tutaj nic do gadania, jeżeli chodzi o polskie znaki w konsoli... Tzn. jest on odpowiedzialny za wyświetlenie polskich znaków (graficznie), dlatego powinna być ustawiona jakaś ogonkowa czcionka - tyle że jaka, to już chyba rybka (u mnie o ile pamiętam zostało lat2-16 czy jakoś tak...).

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Lukasek wrote:*   

> Bo co prawda miałem polskie znaki w konsoli, KDE też pięknie przeskoczyło (praktycznie przezroczyście - bez żadnych rekompilacji), ale niektóre programy (których akurat używam :/) nie wspierają (mam nadzieję, że mogę tu powiedzieć "jeszcze") unicode. 

 

JAKIE programy?

Jak to jest, że większość wspiera dziś unicode tylko jakieś starocie mają z tym problem? :/

----------

## psotnik

@BeteNoire

Właśnie o xmms myślałem  :Twisted Evil:  ale bmp już sobie na szczeście radzi  :Laughing:  Wogule GTK jest jeszcze rozwijana??Czy projekt został zakończony na zecz GTK2??

----------

## PRZEMO

Mi ladnie wszystko dziala. No prawie, ale da sie wytrzymac z tym prawie. Oprocz tej konsoli ;-S No to jak od czcionki nie zalezy pokazywanie w utf polskich znakow to ja juz nie wiem   :Confused: 

----------

## arsen

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> @BeteNoire
> 
> Właśnie o xmms myślałem  ale bmp już sobie na szczeście radzi  Wogule GTK jest jeszcze rozwijana??Czy projekt został zakończony na zecz GTK2??

 

heh, jasne że się nie rozwija po co ma się rozwijać jak jest gtk2, to się w gtk1 jeszcze pisze ?  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

Ale trochę softu jest w tym napisane i np dolożenie wsparcia dla unicode by sie przydało  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

jest napisane ale to starocie, nie warto ich już używać.

----------

